# Google- Does Homeopathy Work? - Gant Daily



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Does Homeopathy Work?Gant Daily, PA - <nobr>57 minutes ago</nobr>*...* that homeopathy can give peopleâ€"especially sufferers of chronic diseases such as fibromyalgia, chronic fatigue *syndrome*, and *irritable bowel syndrome*, *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

